# T-bar V's bent over row?



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I've never been happy with the form of my bent over row, it's troubled me for as long as I can remember. I haven't done t-bar in a while but I was always much more comfortable with it.

Would t-bar be an acceptable replacement for standard BOR?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Firstly, had you not spoken about a T-Bar I for one would not have known what "BOR" is. Can everyone please assume that only you know abbreviations if you arent prepared to type BOR (bent over rows) early in the post so other know what you mean?

Secondly, yes, T-Bar rows if done with correct form and done slowly are a good alternative to bent rows.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Apologies, now corrected.

And thanks for the answer...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lotta double posts today is the forum running slow, i keep getting asked if i want to navigate away from the page or not when i click post reply


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm the same, my websites are running slowly too.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe Clegg's holding your server to randsom until you cough up your next lot of VAT!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

there's a T-bar station at my new gym

I dropped BOR's a while ago coz I was the same as you Dorsey

form was annoying me probs going to heavy and to fast.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i gave up bent over rowing ages ago..it's a lower back killer, don't matter how many times you do it the back never really seems to strengthen it's self to the exercise.

it reminds me of washing your hair over the bath, even if you are flexible you still get stiff..it seems to be an unnatural position for the body.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive been doing both but i feel a better contraction and more control with the t bar rows


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

justin case said:


> i gave up bent over rowing ages ago..it's a lower back killer, don't matter how many times you do it the back never really seems to strengthen it's self to the exercise.
> 
> it reminds me of washing your hair over the bath, even if you are flexible you still get stiff..it seems to be an unnatural position for the body.


especially after deads blud!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I do both but can honestly say that I get a much better feeling from T-bar.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i do my rows laying on a bench using a high pulley, it totally spares the lower back and its the only way i can bentover row.

youre a little limited by BW but ive not met anyone who can do more than 15 reps with theyre max weight.

however if you wedge your legs up inside a cage you can use much more weight.

BOR`s just make me wince to watch them.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well that's me decided, t-bar it is going forward! Wonder if that'll help correct my wonky lat....


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

BOR's it's really about flexibility if you have issues with them and having the strength in the range of motion to hold the position. I always find them better when I take them from the floor rather than from the rack and I've got brutal lower back problems sometimes, and I still do them.

You can use t-bars as an alternative Dorsey if you want, but you can also do other things such as what Cal is suggesting. Theres also an exercise I do in part 4 of my training videos that is pretty effective, similar to what Cal is describing.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok cool, haven't watched P4 yet so will take a look later.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd say it depends how you perform Bent rows.

I have 2 styles, 1 (that I'm using currently) where I stabilise my torso against my quads so I'm parallel to the floor and pulling to a mid-pec area, I find this hits the "knobbly sh1t" at the top of the back, as well as the lats. This is also a style favoured by Lee Haney, Rich Gaspari etc. And 2, a style where I have my torso at about 70 degrees to the floor (as Dorian Yates) and pulling into the lower Abs area. I feel this much more in the belly of the lats and a lot less in the erectors, in spite of using more weight.

I will also use T-bars, but again their are the fixed station types, the supported types and the Olympic-bar-in-a-corner types, all of which I find hit different areas of my back.

I guess the less-waffled version of what I'm getting at is use as many styles as you can, as each have there own merits.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ooh can we some videos on form ?? Would love a gander on what you all doing

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Loz said:


> Ooh can we some videos on form ?? Would love a gander on what you all doing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I'm sure I do the style of BOR that Neil is referring to in one of my videos also in the log section , if you want to look at form.


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

I prefer bent rows, I do them on a smith machine with my torso as close to 90 degrees to the floor but witha positive curve on the spine and the bar running up and down my thighs with it stopping right in my lower abdomen.

I can't use a lot of weight doing it this way but it really hits my lats and rhomboids. I used to do them stupidly heavy but other than building my ego and risking injury through poor style I didn't get much out it so tried different styles and find this lightweight, controlled movement to be best for me.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats a great shout MMUK, I've not done them like that for years! A good alternative if your suffering from back pain.


----------

